# My PC.



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2007)

I was thinking of upgrading my computer in the near future. 

I'd upgrade the Processor, Graphic Card, Power Supply, and Ram. And maybe a new Monitor. 


I was thinking a Quad Core Processor, 8800GT, 720w+, and 2gb of Ram. 

For a monitor, I was thinking of 20in wide screen. 


So, how much would we be talking? 




Thanks.


----------



## treddstone (Nov 15, 2007)

Like 900.  You pretty much named all the innards of a computer, sans a mobo and optical drive.


----------



## hpi (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah that's pretty much a new pc really.

a 700W would be fine. that run about 130$, depends which quad core.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Nov 15, 2007)

using the least expensive brands/models of everything described above, on newegg you are looking at over $1,000


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 15, 2007)

OK. I know I am looking at a lot of money, but wont it future proof it for awhile? 


And cant I just get a combo to lower the total a little bit, like CPU/GPU or something. 



Thanks.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Nov 15, 2007)

atleast wait until late january on the new 45nm intels. Im _thinking _about getting either a Q9450 or E8400 instead of sli 8800gt's


----------



## daisymtc (Nov 15, 2007)

$1000

Quad Core Processor >$280
8800GT >$260
720w+ >$150
2gb of Ram >$50
LCD >$200


----------



## The_Beast (Nov 15, 2007)

Wait a few months, then you could get 45nm Yorkfield/Penryn


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 16, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I was thinking of upgrading my computer in the near future.
> 
> I'd upgrade the Processor, Graphic Card, Power Supply, and Ram. And maybe a new Monitor.
> 
> ...



$500 (seriously... $500 -> Q6600 G0. OCZ GameXstream 700w <70+ A> and 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800)

^ No monitor that is.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Nov 16, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> $500 (seriously... $500 -> Q6600 G0. OCZ GameXstream 700w <70+ A> and 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800)
> 
> ^ No monitor that is.



ok, what about the graphics card and the monitor?


----------



## jimkonow (Nov 16, 2007)

yorkfield is already out...but it costs 1150.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Nov 16, 2007)

WTF!? is 700W or 720W needed for when he is not SLI'ing? A Corsair 520W for $99 will do great...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 16, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> WTF!? is 700W or 720W needed for when he is not SLI'ing? A Corsair 520W for $99 will do great...



And the OCZ GameXStream 700W with 70A+ for $109.99 is even better


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am thinking of just upgrading my Ram, overclocking my CPU and maybe my GPU. 

I want to be able to max out BF2/BF2142 and other DX9 games, and maybe Crysis, with the DX9 setting. 


Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Kilauea (Dec 3, 2007)

I may be wrong, but with your current system you are already good for at least a year if all you play is DX9 games... The only thing which could and should be improve IMHO is the RAM, but besides that I don't understand why you wanted a quad core. 

So, I figure it would be best for you stick to what you have, maybe add a gig or 2(if you want to reuse it in a future build, but then again it might not be adviseable... still unsure of what I'd do in your case tho)... Then of course you can get yourself a nice monitor a 22 or a 24 inches which you will definitively keep for your next system. 

But one thing is sure, by then you'd actually give it a bit of time for some considerably more powerful CPU to come out, for some GFX that will be significantly better than yours.


----------



## diduknowthat (Dec 3, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> And the OCZ GameXStream 700W with 70A+ for $109.99 is even better



Actually that powersupply maxes out at about 57 amps on the combined 12v rails. It can put 18 amps on each rail, but not all at maxed and combined.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 6, 2007)

Alright.
I've figured it out. 

I am going to buy a C2Q, 8800GT, 2gb+ Ram, and a new PSU. 



My motherboard supports C2Q.


----------



## hpi (Dec 6, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah. 

I figure that will keep me good for awhile.

I thought about getting a C2Q with an SLI motherboard, then getting two 8800GT's, but I'll make that a later upgrade. 


With what I am getting, will it max all games out? Like Crysis? And future ones.




Thanks.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 6, 2007)

I am pretty sure you cant max out crisis with 1 8800gt with dx10, dunno know about dx9 though.


----------



## hpi (Dec 6, 2007)

Motoxrdude said:


> I am pretty sure you cant max out crisis with 1 8800gt with dx10, dunno know about dx9 though.



1 won't, sli'ed 8800gt should no problem.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 6, 2007)

You can maybe max it out... If the GTX can't, I doubt even SLi'd 8800GT's might. Might be able to get CLOSE to max... But not the max of the max.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 7, 2007)

a single 8800GTX, on a 680i mobo, with 4GB RAM, a Raptor HDD, and a q6600 gets 12-14fps on max settings, i just built one today and tried it out. im pretty sure SLI'd 8800GTs would get maybe 14-18, if that...Crysis is just too graphics intensive on DX10, esp bc Vista sucks as a gaming OS anyway


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 7, 2007)

only 14-18 in sli? i doubt that. I am guessing more towards 20-25.


----------



## ride3k (Dec 7, 2007)

Cleric7x9 said:


> a single 8800GTX, on a 680i mobo, with 4GB RAM, a Raptor HDD, and a q6600 gets 12-14fps on max settings, i just built one today and tried it out. im pretty sure SLI'd 8800GTs would get maybe 14-18, if that...Crysis is just too graphics intensive on DX10, esp bc Vista sucks as a gaming OS anyway




a 8800GT is performing just a tad lower than a 8800gtx so i bet two of em on a 680i would net better than one gtx... more than just a 4fps boost


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 7, 2007)

ride3k said:


> a 8800GT is performing just a tad lower than a 8800gtx so i bet two of em on a 680i would net better than one gtx... more than just a 4fps boost



http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=15302

this guy did it, and he was getting 12-15fps with 2 8800GTs in SLI, using winXP and DX9. With windows Vista and DX10, and on very high settings, dont expect much. he did have a pretty week CPU though


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 7, 2007)

Cleric7x9 said:


> http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=15302
> 
> this guy did it, and he was getting 12-15fps with 2 8800GTs in SLI, using winXP and DX9. With windows Vista and DX10, and on very high settings, dont expect much. he did have a pretty week CPU though



Umm, no he got around 28 average.


> 1680x1050 Very High DX9
> SIN AVG 21.75 MAX 25.01 MIN 13.54
> SLI AVG 28.13 MAX 39.27 MIN 15.26
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 8, 2007)

oh my bad, i was looking at the wrong column, sorry


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 8, 2007)

Cleric7x9 said:


> oh my bad, i was looking at the wrong column, sorry



Lol, its cool.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to upgrade my Gpu, Ram, and maybe my PSU. 

I have a 500 Ultra, so. 

And how long is the 8800GT? 

And what Ram should I get? I am looking for 2gb. 


Thanks.


----------



## Quentin_T (Dec 19, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> WTF!? is 700W or 720W needed for when he is not SLI'ing? A Corsair 520W for $99 will do great...



Thank you! People go way overboard on power supplies.  I know that it's an important part, but seriously...

I picked up a Raidmax 630W PS for about $60, and it's more than enough for my system.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 19, 2007)

RAIDMAX isn't a good company... It's like a 600W Powmax and a 550W Rosewill. Which will win?  Kinda obvious... Quality matters.



> WTF!? is 700W or 720W needed for when he is not SLI'ing? A Corsair 520W for $99 will do great...



For that price, a OCZ GameXStream 700W would be more worth it.


----------



## Quentin_T (Dec 20, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> RAIDMAX isn't a good company... It's like a 600W Powmax and a 550W Rosewill. Which will win?  Kinda obvious... Quality matters.
> 
> 
> 
> For that price, a OCZ GameXStream 700W would be more worth it.



Thanks for your infinite wisdom... 

Do some of your own testing instead of regurgitating what you've heard from who knows.  It's fairly obvious you and the OCZ GameXStream 700W have some sort of bond and believe it's the only good power supply the world has ever known.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 22, 2007)

OK.
I am going to order the first week on January, how does that sound? 

I am going to order, an 8800GT, a minimum of 2gb of Ram, and maybe a power supply, I dont know, can my current one handle it? And, how much room should I have in my case for the GT. 


I have a copy of Vista Home Basic, bought it for $30 last year at CompUSA, I've registered it on a Hard drive, that was formatted and is now being used as a backup drive at the moment. 


Should I consider the new GTS? 


Whats a rough estimate were looking at? 


Should I invest in a nice CPU cooler? If so, what kind. 

I can get measurements of my case, tomorrow, if needed. 

And, for a headset, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826504004

Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 22, 2007)

I am looking at this Graphic Card - 8800GT EVGA 

And, not sure on the Ram, I want to get all new Ram, instead of adding to my current system. And I will get a new Power Supply, I dont know which one, maybe modular? Whats a good CPU cooler? 



Thanks.


----------



## Jabes (Dec 22, 2007)

get this gt http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318 here are the specs on it http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/512-P3-N801-AR.pdf

and the for a cpu fan I would get this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223

and for ram I would get xms2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 22, 2007)

Quentin_T said:


> Thanks for your infinite wisdom...
> 
> Do some of your own testing instead of regurgitating what you've heard from who knows.  It's fairly obvious you and the OCZ GameXStream 700W have some sort of bond and believe it's the only good power supply the world has ever known.



*INTELCRAZY is thinking to himself, "this guy is actually realistic when building a computer..."* 



oscaryu1 said:


> RAIDMAX isn't a good company... It's like a 600W Powmax and a 550W Rosewill. Which will win?  Kinda obvious... Quality matters.
> 
> 
> 
> For that price, a OCZ GameXStream 700W would be more worth it.



I have seen the Corsair 520W with SLI'd GTX's and Ultras... Besides, I would take Seasonic over FSP any day... 

I have a server comp running with a 500W Apevia, the same PSU my previous computer had in it, did just fine, no way it would hold up to a 2900, 38xx, or 8800, but it got the job done for a P4 and X1300PRO.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> I am looking at this Graphic Card - 8800GT EVGA
> 
> And, not sure on the Ram, I want to get all new Ram, instead of adding to my current system. And I will get a new Power Supply, I dont know which one, maybe modular? Whats a good CPU cooler?
> 
> ...



I agree on that card... Are you getting a new CPU?

A good CPU cooler? What case do you have?

The Thermalright Ultra Extreme is flippin' awesome...

New RAM? A-Data and G Skill would be my picks... 

4Gb G Skill $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122

4Gb A-Data $115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211188
Corsair HX520W--It's Modular
http://www.buy.com/prod/corsair-520w-sli-certified-modular-atx-power-supply/q/loc/101/203270716.html


----------



## Jabes (Dec 22, 2007)

will this psu work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks. 
Is there another cooler that doesnt need to be mounted on the back of my motherboard? 


Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 22, 2007)

Alright I am going to MicroCenter, tomorrow, to buy an 8800Gt, 2gb ram, and a PSU. I went to a Tigerdirect store, and they were more expensive.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 22, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Thanks.
> Is there another cooler that doesnt need to be mounted on the back of my motherboard?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This cooler is actually quite easy to put on, but you do have to remove the motherboard... The reviews on NewEgg are from a bunch of physics incompetent morons.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright thanks. 


I have to check the site to see if they sell GT's in store, I am sure they do.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 23, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Alright I am going to MicroCenter, tomorrow, to buy an 8800Gt, 2gb ram, and a PSU. I went to a Tigerdirect store, and they were more expensive.



Where is the tigerdirect store?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cleric7x9 said:


> Where is the tigerdirect store?



Either online or a warehouse...


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 23, 2007)

It was a warehouse/store. Whats the equivalent to the 8800GT?


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 23, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It was a warehouse/store. Whats the equivalent to the 8800GT?



im curious as to where the store you went to is


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am not in Florida. 

I am buying the HD 3870 by the way, not sure if I need a new PSU.

How much room should I have in my case?


Heres the Ram I am looking at.

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0245599

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0263430

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0245600

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0242908

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0256275

What looks nice?



Thanks.


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 23, 2007)

The first one seems great to me


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright.
I want to walk in with a list, so if ones out, I can get the other. 

New Power Supply needed? 


And for a HSF, anything Zalman or CoolerMaster, cant go wrong? 


Thanks.


----------



## Jabes (Dec 23, 2007)

either this ram http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0245600 or this http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0242908


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, Im also getting the HD3870 but Im sticking with my Rosewill 500W (which is fairly cheap) for now. I don't know how good Ultra's are but if you want to overclock you might want to get something else. 

I would also consider Jabes's second memory choice /\


----------



## Jabes (Dec 23, 2007)

I would get this psu http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0245606


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 23, 2007)

What makes Corsair HX series so good? 

I'm thinking on getting one...


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 23, 2007)

You sure 520watts?


----------



## Jabes (Dec 23, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You sure 520watts?



yea I think so thats wat intelcrazy recomended to


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright.


I'll check it out tomorrow.

Anything else I should consider? 


Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright, well last night I purchased the HD 3870 online, through MicroCenter, and I would pick it up in store next day, so today was the day, and they had a power outage, so, I have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright. 
I ended up getting the 8800GT, since they didn't have the HD 3870, and it was only online, and not in the store. I also ended up with a 700watt modular Raidmax Power Supply , and 4gb OCZ Ram, and an OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler, with AS5. 


Going to install soon.


----------



## Kesava (Dec 24, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Alright.
> I ended up getting the 8800GT, since they didn't have the HD 3870,



man that sucks. what a let down


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hah I know right.


----------

